# Meyers Snow Plow



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking for a control valve for the old style Meyers engine driven hydraulic systems......lift/angle control box if you will...some refer to it as the Monarch valve as that was it's manufactuer


----------



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

PS:
Any help or advice gladly taken


----------



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

Please keep looking


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

*valve*

I was searching ebay a few moments ago for "meyer snow" and I saw an older meyer valve. Also check your local junk yards !

Meyer valve on Ebay:


----------



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for looking..........I saw that valve and it's not an original valve...it is a three spool valve.....would never have been on original truck as far as I know!
See the three levers? Someone probably replaced the original with this one...something off a piece of equipment.....problem is plow pumps usually don't supply enough GPM to make thes larger valves work properly!
Keep Hunting and I Thank You


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Hairy,

First off, welcome to PlowSite. Good to hear from another Adirondacker -- I'm originally from Inlet, NY and get back there several times a year to see my folks.

As far as your valve body, my only experience is with Fisher under-hood/belt-driven hydraulics. But I don't see any reason why a Fisher valve body wouldn't work with your Meyer set-up. My guess would be that the fittings are even the same -- but if they're not, they could be easily adapted. The reason you may want to go the Fisher route is that they are much more readily available. There are more of them around than the Meyers -- so you'll have a better chance at finding one used -- and if you prefer, Fisher dealers still sell them new.

There's a place out here in Maine that sells used plows and plow parts. I've ordered from them and they shipped my parts to my house (they're located in Bangor -- about 2 hours from me).

PM me if you need the info.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Hairy,

Here's the pix of the Fisher valve body on my Jeep:


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

TV, Do you have any worries about blowing hoses? I see yours are missing the outer covering just like mine, I was afraid they would blow and burn my truck up if I left them. Any ideas how to tell if they will hold?


----------



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine have no covering ....thats the way they were.......If it's an issue replace the hoses it's cheaper than your truck, if you think they ae bad..........Really no way to tell....a brand new hose can let go sometime......but not likely
Keep Plowing Brother:waving:


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

Northern Tool and Equipment at 800-533-5545 

Part Number 2014-1403 should work with a little fiddling.

Good luck.


----------



## Hairy (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks all.....got a valve from Illinois.....working good now


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have seen that manifold for sale i think CPW or Mill Supply


----------

